# Slam Dunk Fishing Tournament August 6th



## LPCOASTAL (Jul 22, 2009)

Slam Dunk Fishing Tournament Saturday August 6th
Tickets are available for purchase at local tackle stores beginning this week. Tournament booklets are also avaliable with tournament rules and prizes. We had over 80 anglers participate our first year and are looking for an even stronger turn out this year. Great family tournament, kids under ten are free and receives a prize for weighing in a fish. 

For more information contact Leo Pohlmann at (850)-393-0770 or email at [email protected]


----------



## slam master (Jul 24, 2011)

*Slam Dunk Tournament*

Is there a skipper meeting for this tournament and what are the fishing times?


----------



## LPCOASTAL (Jul 22, 2009)

No skeepers meeting, and the times are 6:00 am - 5:00 pm. Tournament booklets can be picked up at local bait and tackle shops.


----------



## LPCOASTAL (Jul 22, 2009)

Hotdogs and Hamburgers will be severed to anglers during weight in on 
Saturday. Bonus prizes (Lady, Junior, and Kayak) can be combined with other prizes. Great raffel prizes available like Oakley Sunglasses, Foot Choose cushion, Fish Bag, and lots more to come.


----------



## LPCOASTAL (Jul 22, 2009)

The Gulf Breeze High School Girls' Basketball team will be at Publix in Gulf Breeze on Wednesday, August 3rd from 5pm-7pm selling tournament tickets. During this sales promotion - receive a free raffle ticket with the purchase of a tournament ticket. ($5.00 savings).

All proceeds benefit the Girls' Basketball team. 

We appreciate your support!


----------

